# Halloween Music Suggestions



## cdrubel (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey I thought I would post my halloween playlist, I used some suggestions from lists I found here. So I thought it was only fair to post mine, I think I have some different ones then I have found here. Enjoy!

Monster Mash-The Misfits
Welcome To My Nightmare-Alice Cooper
Firestarter-The Prodigy
I Put A Spell On You-Lost Highway Soundtrack
A Girl Like You-Edwyn Collins
Cemetery Gates-Pantera
The Humpty Dance-Digital Underground
Baby Got Back-Throwdown
Three Little Pigs-Green Jelly
Purple People Eater-Austin Lounge Lizards
1-800 Suicide- Gravediggaz
Thriller-Michael Jackson
Le Disko-Shiny Toy Guns
Living Dead Seduction-Rob Zombie
Black No. 1- Type O Negative
Feed My Frankenstein-Alice Cooper
Dead Body Man-ICP
Spookshow Baby-Rob Zombie
The Time Warp-Rocky Horror Picture Show
Munster's Theme-Fresh Flesh
Double Trouble-Harry Potter
Slime Creatures From Outer Space-Weird Al Yankovic
Bad Moon Rising-CCR
Southwest Voodoo-ICP
Love Potion Number Nine-The Searchers
Ghostbusters-Ray Parker Jr.
Addams Groove-MC Hammer
Witchy Woman-Eagles
People are Strange-The Doors
This Is Halloween-Nightmare Before Christmas
Lil' Red Riding Hood-Sam the Sham
Don't Fear the Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult
Every Day is Halloween-Ministry
Jump In The Line-Harry Belfonte
Beetlejuice-Danny Elfman
Halloween-Aqua
Zombie-The Cranberries
Freak on a Leash-Korn
Witchcraft-Frank Sinatra
Change(In the house of flies)-Deftones
She Blinded me with Science-Thomas Dolby
Istanbul(Not Constantinople)-They Might be Giants
Running With the Devil-Van Halen
I'm Your Booogie Man-White Zombie
Getting Away with Murder-Papa Roach
Mother-Danzig
When Worlds Collide-Powerman 5000
Cars-Fear Factory
The Trance Is The Motion-Static-x
Bodies-Drowning Pool

Thanks to everyone else who has posted their lists, it was a great help in compiling mine.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

you forgot "Dead Bodies Everywhere" by KORN
"deathrider" by Anthrax
"Electric Funeral" by Black Sabbath
"Vampires" by Godsmack
"Am I Evil?" by Metallica
Just some I thought of.


----------



## cdrubel (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, I can't believe I didn't think of that Korn song, always open for suggestions


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got a ton of Misfits on my playlist - Ghoul's Night Out, I Turned Into A Martian, Skulls, Brain Eaters, Return of the Fly, and of course, Halloween. Half of their songs (or more!) are Halloween friendly.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

FOO FIGHTERS "DOA"
Metallica "DIE,DIE, DIE MY DARLING"
Metallica "CREEPING DEATH"
Scum of the earth "GET YOUR DEAD ON"
THE DEVIL WENT DOWN TO GEORGIA" Charley Daniels


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Red right hand - Nick Cave and the bad seeds
Lullabye - The Cure
Ace of Spades - Motorhead
Burn the Witch, The hanging tree , I've got a secret - Queens of the stone age


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I didn't see - They're Coming To Take Me Away - by Napoleon XIV


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

"GET YOUR DEAD ON" by SCUM OF THE EARTH Whats up Moonie?


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

Gnarls Barkley has a great one...Boogie Man. He also has Necromance, but it's not as good. Boogie Man is really catchy and sounds very cool.


----------



## Castle Queen (Oct 10, 2006)

*2006 Halloween Play List*

Hi Everone!
I'm going to post mine, too.
I know there are some repeats, but I'm too lazy to pick them out.

Depeche Mode – Blasphemous Rumors
Cliff Richards- Devil Woman
Blondie – One Way or Another
ACDC-Hells Bells
ACDC-Highway to Hell
Techno – Rabbit in the Moon
Beatles- Helter Skelter
The Munsters Theme
Blue Man Group- Percussion
Carlos Santana – Black Magic Woman
Charlie Daniels – Devil Went Down To Georgia
Dead or Alive – Something In My House
Dokken-Mr. Scary
Godsmack-Voodoo
Tales from the Crypt
The Monster Mash
Dracula Movie Theme
Witch Doctor
Amityville Horror Theme
Witches, Witches, Witches
House of Techno-Enigma-Rave
INXS-Devil Inside
Korn&Ramstien – Freak on a leash
Led Zepplin – Kashmir
Halloween Theme
Pink Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd – House of the Rising Sun
Rachmaninoff – The Isle of the Dead
Rob Zombie- Burn through Witches
Rob Zombie – House of 1000 Corpses
Rockwell – Somebody’s Watching Me
Rocky Horror Picture Show – Time Warp
Danse Macabre
Halloween Theme – Terror Remix (Techno)
Social Distortion – Ring of Fire
Steppenwolf – Werewolf’s of London
Stevie Ray Vaughn – VooDoo Child
Stevie Wonder – Very Superstitious
Temple of the Dog – Black Cat
The Doors- People Are Strange
The Misfits – Halloween
The Toadies – Do You Want To Die?
The Who- Teenage Wasteland
Thomas Dolby – She Blinded Me with Science
Tubular Bells – Exorcist Theme
Alfred Hitchcock Presents Theme
X-Files Theme Song
Whodini- Haunted House of Rock
Whodini- The Freaks Come out at Night

Thanks for the other suggestions, too!

Castle Queen


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Spellbound- Souixse and the banshees
Insomnia - faithless


----------



## glm (Nov 6, 2006)

Fear of the Dark-Iron Maiden is a good one.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

cdrubel said:


> Hey I thought I would post my halloween playlist, I used some suggestions from lists I found here. So I thought it was only fair to post mine, I think I have some different ones then I have found here. Enjoy!
> 
> Monster Mash-The Misfits
> Welcome To My Nightmare-Alice Cooper
> ...


My additions- 
Alice Cooper - Man Behind the Mask
Charlie Daniels Band - Legend Of Woolie Swamp
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch, Spiders & Snakes
Classic IV - Spooky
Cliff Richards - Devil Woman
Napolean XII - There Coming to Take me Away
Carmina Burana - O Fortuna
Bach - Toccata
Ozzy - Mr. Crowley
ELO - Strange Magic, Evil Woman
Eagles - Witchy Woman
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl, Munsters
Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London
Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
Vic Mizzy - Addams Family theme, Organ music from "The Ghost & Mr Chicken"
Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
RedBone - Witch Queen of New Orleans
Boris Pickett - Monster Mash
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Metallica - Enter The Sandman
Men At Work - Dr. Heckel & Mr Jive
Michael Jackson - Ghost
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone
DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince - Nightmare on my Street
Bing Crosby - Headless Horseman
Cher - Dark Woman
BOC - Godzilla
AC/DC - Hells Bells
Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater

Sorry for any repeats.


----------



## JonBailey (Jan 5, 2007)

Not to mention John Carpenter's "Halloween" music score performed by the hands and pedal feet of a genuine pipe organ virtuoso!!


----------



## JonBailey (Jan 5, 2007)

John Carpenter and Pipe Organs forever!!! Amen.


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry if most of these are repeats

ACDC - Highway To Hell
Angel Theme
Anthrax - Bordello Of Blood
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor
Blair Witch Theme
Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper
Bobby Pickett - Monster Mass
Charlie Daniels Band - Devil Went Down To Georgia
Classics IV - Spooky
Cliff Richards - Devil Woman
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (Extended)
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising
Da Boy Tommy - Halloween
Dark Shadows Theme
Darren Hayes - Strange Magic
Daivd Bowie - Magic Dance
David Seville - Witch Doctor
DJ Antoine - Somebody's Watching Me (Remix)
Electric Light Orchestra - Evil Woman
Elvis Presley - You're The Devil In Disguise
Emerson Drive - Devil Went Down To Georgia
ER Theme
Friday The 13th Theme
Ghost Hunters Theme
Godsmack - Voodoo
Hammer - Addams Groove
Heart - Magic Man
Janet Jackson - Black Cat
Kate Bush - Waking The Witch
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Midnight Syndicate - Cellar
Midnight Syndicate - Darkness Decends
Midnight Syndicate - Fallen Grandeur
Midnight Syndicate - Gruesome Discovery
Midnight Syndicate - Hand Of Fate
Midnight Syndicate - Solemn Reflections
Midnight Syndicate - The Drawing Room
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Ministry - Everyday Is Halloween
Mira Craig - Boogeyman
Misfits - Monster Mash
Motley Crue - Shout At The Devil
Motley Crue - Wildside
Munsters Theme
Munsters Theme - Billy Strange
Munsters Theme - Los Straitjackets
Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt (Quiet)
Oingo Boingo - Weird Science
Olivia Newton John - Magic
Phantom Opera Organ 
Pilot - Magic
Police - Every Little She Does Is Magic
Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl
Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
Sam The Sham & The Pharohs - Little Red Riding Hood
Santana - Evil Ways
Screamin Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell
Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
The Addams Family Theme
The Animals - Little Red Riding Hood
The Doors - People Are Strange
The Duponts - Screamin' Ball (At Dracula Hall)
The Eagles - Witch Woman
The Ghastly Ones - Spongebob Scaredy Pants
The Oakridge Boys - Elvira
The Randells - Martain Hop
The Specials - Ghost Town
Tino - Sympathetic Vibrations
Twilight Zone Theme
Twin Peaks Theme
Unsolved Mysteries Theme
Van Halen - Runnin' With The Devil
Van Morrison - Moondance
Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London
White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man
White Zombie - More Human Than No Human
X-Files Theme (Enhanced)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've come across so many Halloween songs the past year or so it would fill a forum page to list them all.

I think that wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Halloween_songs) kind of tells it all. 
And I'm sure it isn't even complete.

I have a web jukebox i listen to while I browse that i can add or change around the music in it.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Halloweiner,
The list on wikipedia is a great starting point. One artist that has two songs that should be on the list is Jim Stafford - Spiders and Snakes and the song I really like - Swamp Witch. It is a great song. The last lines of the song are-- 

"A party of ten of the towns' best men
headed for Hattie's shack
said swamp woods magic was useful and good
and the're gonna bring Hattie back.
They never found Hattie, an they never found her shack,
an they never made a trip back in,
'cause a parchment note they found tacked to a stump
said don't come looking again."


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's the good thing about wikipedia. You can go in and edit the list with new entries.


----------



## Reliac (Jun 30, 2006)

These songs dont have lyrics directly pertaining to halloween but they do have evil/scary lyrics. They also all sound pretty scarry (terrifying to most people) , but I love it.

Everything from the following bands,
Dimmu Borgir
Gorgoroth
Naglfar
Satyricon
Borknagar
Darkthrone
1349
Emperor
Old man's child
Mahem
Immortal
kalmah
The black dahlia murder
Children of bodom

Does anyone know any of these bands?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Halloweiner,

I took your hint and edited the web page to include Jim Stafford.


----------



## jschwartz (Sep 5, 2011)

Season's Greetings! Don't forget 'Halloween Hootenanny' by the Jugmongers.


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm looking for some non rock Halloween songs, any suggestions?
Not instrumental.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is list for this Halloween....keeping it simple.
The run-time is 1 hour...

Come Little Children - 'katethegreat19' cover (via You Tube) Hocus Pocus Soundtrack
This Is Halloween - Danny Elfman
Beetlejuice main Theme - Danny Elfman
The Munsters Theme
Ghostbusters - Movie Theme - Ray Parker, Jr.
Tubular Bells - Exorcist movie Theme -Mike Oldfield 
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Tales from The Crypt - TV Theme - Danny Elfman
Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Picket
X - Files - TV Theme (remix)
Tocatta in D Minor - Bach
Halloween Movie Theme 

~ These were all found on You Tube and converted to high-quality MP3s via video2mp3.net (256 kbs each)

Plus about 30 minutes of various Halloween sound effects and spooky music placed at random points on the CD (3 tracks).

Burned on 1 CD...and ready for Halloween 
Like I said, keeping it simple this year.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd leave this here.
Might not suite everyone's taste but it's halloweeny to me (good for parties)

PJ Harvey - 'Down by the water'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S3kOaSCC70


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Black Celebration, Depeche Mode
Pimpf, Depeche Mode.
The Thing That Should Not Be, Metallica.
The Call of Ktulu, Metallica.
Them Bones, Alice in Chains.
Brain Damage, Pink Floyd.
Run Like Hell, Pink Floyd.
(You're the) Devil in Disguise, Elvis.
Dead and Bloated, Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## dixienites (Aug 12, 2011)

I just figured out how to work video2mp3.net... YAY! Is there a problem with viruses on that site?


----------



## dixienites (Aug 12, 2011)

I've made an eclectic list this year (still missing a few that I am looking for), but I like it so far:

Ghost Song- Air
Cry Little Sister- G Tom Mac
Dracula -Gorillaz
Walk like a Zombie -Horror pops
We are the Ones- Zombie Girl
Burn The Witch- Queens of the Stone Age
The Lunatics have Taken over the Asylum- Collide
WEREWOLF- Cat Power 

Soul Survivors Soundtrack - Daniel Licht - Suite
Hellraiser Main Theme
Theme from Rosemary's Baby
Trick 'r Treat Soundtrack #1 Main Theme Creepy Things
Creepy Carousel II Around Again
Dance Of The Headless Corpse- Zombie Girl 

Riders On The Storm -Zombie Girl
Ghost Riders In The Sky - Concrete Blonde 

Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
Dead Man's Stroll- Revels
Mummy's Ball- The Verdicts


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Natalia Kills - Zombie
If you like that new electro/hip-hop kinda vibe..awesome song and video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-J7nViJU8&feature=relmfu


----------

